# Phrag. sargentianum 'Really Red'



## eaborne (Jan 21, 2014)

This is the sargentianum stud plant that Earl Bailey of OrchidBabies used in his crosses.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow that's some really great color.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice. I'm glad to know another person keeping the OB legacy alive.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2014)

Fantastic color Eron. So, when can I expect my piece?


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 22, 2014)

that is a great one


----------



## eteson (Jan 22, 2014)

Really nice plant! Please let me know if you are going to divide it. I am very interested in a divission or seed if you self it.


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2014)

a great color like it really


----------



## valenzino (Jan 22, 2014)

eteson said:


> Really nice plant! Please let me know if you are going to divide it. I am very interested in a divission or seed if you self it.




I am also veeery interested in seeds!!!Please:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 22, 2014)

Stunning!!


----------



## eaborne (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the comments!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2014)

That is a great color. You are lucky to have a piece of this plant.


----------



## Trimorph (Jan 26, 2014)

A very nice one!
Can you tell me, how long the leaves are?


Trimorph


----------



## eggshells (Jan 27, 2014)

I love this plant Eron! GJ


----------



## theorchidzone (May 4, 2015)

Eron was kind enough to provide us with a seedpod of a selfing of this plant. 
We have flasks available for shipment at a modest price for ST members.
See in the vendors forum.
JC




eaborne said:


> This is the sargentianum stud plant that Earl Bailey of OrchidBabies used in his crosses.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 4, 2015)

Great rich reds.

Two very nice spikes.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 4, 2015)

Joining the chorus of folks who like this one.


----------



## abax (May 4, 2015)

Ooolala! A very sexy Phrag. you have there. The blooms
seem flooooow.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 5, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## e-spice (May 5, 2015)

A very red, very nice one.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2015)

The sargentianum I once had, had a very small flower, huge leaves, and the flower was totally nondescript. If it had looked like this, I'd still have it.


----------

